# Moving to Almeria



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi all
Well hubby is calling me Zebddee !!!! Our time has come we have bought a house in Arboleas in Almeria. It's beautiful with fantastic views. We will be moving around the 7th July. So much to do with so little time but at last we are moving. 
Moyra


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Great news. The very best of luck with everything.


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi
Well it's set to go. House is in a right old state ! But we are moving out of our house on the 6th July then heading to a family member to say good bye and we leave on the ferry on the 10th July. We will see some friends in France on our way down. 

What I need to ask is has your heat wave broken yet ours did today, if not does anyone have any knowledge of when/if it will be breaking?

We are travelling with a little dog and although I'll be taking lots of water and a small towel to drench and let her have it to cool down a bit I really need to know if it's going to be in 30/40/50's 

Thank you for any information 

Moyra


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Moyra said:


> What I need to ask is has your heat wave broken yet ours did today, *if not does anyone have any knowledge of when/if it will be breaking?*
> 
> We are travelling with a little dog and although I'll be taking lots of water and a small towel to drench and let her have it to cool down a bit I really need to know if it's going to be in 30/40/50's


In the southern half of Spain the temperatures average around mid 30s during the whole of July and August, often well into September. Sometimes more. Hope you have good air-con in your car!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

They are predicting a long hot summer with basically heatwave after heatwave. The last three years have been exceptionally hot in the Madrid area (don't know about other areas, but think it's the same), or is the use of the word exceptionally superfluous. Is this the norm that we'll have every year now, hotter and hotter until we explode!!?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Heatwave in France too. We hit 39 here yesterday with 'feels like' of 45. However, it's cooled down here today and should cool down across France by early next week (we had the heatwave earlier than other areas). Fortunately for your travel through France, it should be under 30 until August, with long term predictions for extreme heat in late summer and autumn.


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments. It looks like it will be a slower drive down with many stops for drinks ... just water !!! Pesky Wesky I hope we don't explode, I'm sure I'll make one really bad mess !!! Ha ha ha ha

Take care all and thanks

Moyra


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes it's hot hot hot, Finca running at 40,s plus most days

Good luck and welcome to a great country


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Good luck and welcome to a great country


Hi Megsmum
Thank you I'm sure we will be very happy in Spain 🇪🇸 
Thank goodness we have a pool but I do think OH will be yelling from the side "get out of there, you'll never get rid of that prune look!!!" Ha ha ha 

Moyra


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Well today's the day. Furniture will be on its way Sunday and we leave tonight on the midnight ferry. We hope to be in Arboleas by Wednesday. Not looking forward to the 2,000 or so km's but at the end will be our home. 

Will let you know how it goes. 

Take care and thank you for all your information and help getting us to where we are today. A great site with some nice people. 

Moyra


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Moyra said:


> Well today's the day. Furniture will be on its way Sunday and we leave tonight on the midnight ferry. We hope to be in Arboleas by Wednesday. Not looking forward to the 2,000 or so km's but at the end will be our home.
> 
> Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Moyra said:


> Well today's the day. Furniture will be on its way Sunday and we leave tonight on the midnight ferry. We hope to be in Arboleas by Wednesday. Not looking forward to the 2,000 or so km's but at the end will be our home.
> 
> Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> ...


Enjoy... it's a great adventure


----------



## llamudos (Jan 31, 2016)

have a safe trip , we are off to Murcia on wed for a viewing trip for several places ,some with a pool , so we will be following you later this year ,{the wife already knows which place we are having } bless her ,good luck


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Well we are here ......
We will receive the house keys Friday noon ish. First thing I'll be doing is getting into the pool even if I don't find my costume. Ha ha ha
Moyra


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Moyra said:


> Well we are here ......
> We will receive the house keys Friday noon ish. First thing I'll be doing is getting into the pool even if I don't find my costume. Ha ha ha
> Moyra


Well done! Not the easiest of trips at this time of year  I hope the pool has been properly maintained


----------



## IanL (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Moyra, We are in the process of buying in Arboleas. Hoping to relocate in Aug / Sept. we have so much to do and so many questions. I see that you made the move in 2014. Would it be possible to make contact to hear your experiences and recommendations?
Many thanks. Ian and Jaci


----------

